# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ervaringen met emg gevraagd

## dotito

Hallo,

Heeft er iemand al een EMG(spieronderzoek) laten uitvoeren van de onderste ledematen.
Is dat pijnlijk of niet?

Moet dat een van de komende weken laten uitvoeren,vandaar dat ik er iets meer wou over weten.

Groetjes Do

----------


## joshuatree

Ja ..ikke
Is niet echt pijnlijk Do....meer een beetje ongemakkelijk
Hoef je je niet druk om te maken...

----------


## dotito

Dank U Wel Josh, :Wink:

----------


## nicolevandijck

Hallo,
Ik heb onlangs 3 EMG gehad van de onderste ledematen, en ik moet zeggen dat dit niet aangenaam is, sommige prikken doen fel pijn en andere bijna niet

Succes

Nicole vandijck

----------


## dotito

@Nicole,

Bedankt voor u reactie :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Een EMG vind ik absoluut niet aangenaam, maar echt pijn doet het niet vind ik .. eerder een vervelend gevoel.
Op mijn voet en enkel vond ik het vervelendst!
Ach, het duurt maar even, je moet gewoon denken; straks ben ik er vanaf  :Wink: .

Sterkte ermee Do!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Thanx Aggie,

Dus ik moet me niet echt zorgen maken?pfff.... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Do,

En viel de EMG mee of tegen?

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Moet zeggen pijn deed dat niet, maar ge voelde toch met momenten zo van die rare elektrische schokjes ben er toch niet zo voor.En het rare was dat mijn voeten/benen zo ineens in de lucht vlogen  :Big Grin:  ha ha.

----------

